

Dynamic Language Support on the JVM - CountHackulus
http://www.artima.com/lejava/articles/dynamic_languages.html

======
arman0
"We noticed over the last couple of years that the Java developer community —
unlike the .NET developer community — was starting to experiment with dynamic
languages."

What? He must have missed IronPython and IronRuby. IronPython's performance
has been far superior to Jython primarily because of the dynamic language
support in CLR. Unfortunately, MS seems to have abandoned these efforts.

~~~
msbarnett
Written in 2006.

IronPython was quite young at the time (1.0 only made it out in November of
that year). As far as I can remember, IronRuby didn't even exist at the time,
and the CLR had no dynamic language support.

So he's probably correct in that the .NET developer community hadn't yet
significantly embraced dynamic languages on the platform.

------
mwexler
From 2006... have things changed since then? I hope so, but I don't think
so...

~~~
abp
They plan to get it into Java 7.

<http://openjdk.java.net/projects/jdk7/features/#f353>

~~~
calebmpeterson
Which will be released roughly 6 YEARS after Java 6. The JVM is an excellent
platform but any hope Java (the language) had of remaining even remotely
modern died before Sun did. So sad...

